# House fire in sydney



## Peterwookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Just saw on the news .. A lidcombe house in sydney has burnt down with fire fighters rescuing 5 snakes and rats from the home 2 jungles & 3 bredlis and a few rats .... Hopefully that these were the only reptiles in the house and the owner can at least have some good news when they learn of the tragic news of there house


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 4, 2013)

It's going to be a big concern if the cause of the fire was a result to electrical issues with the snakes' enclosures.


----------



## johneven (Jul 4, 2013)

Big and great look jungles too.....


----------



## rockethead (Jul 4, 2013)

i know the owner but i have not hear back from him i hope he is okay


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> It's going to be a big concern if the cause of the fire was a result to electrical issues with the snakes' enclosures.


I would imagine if the fire started at the reptile enclosures then the fire would have killed the snakes before anyone was alerted to the fire. I could be wrong but usually the place where it starts is the worst burning. Glad his reptiles a alive and well.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 4, 2013)

poor bloke, at least they saved the animals, but he lost his home.

here is a link from 7 news.
Pythons, rodents plucked from Lidcombe house fire - Yahoo!7


----------



## Paintbrushturkey (Jul 4, 2013)

Glad they saved the snakes, and some of the food, too , how convenient :-D. my condolencies to whoever had his house burn down :-((


"Two of the pythons are jungle carpet pythons from North Queensland. They are not deadly but do bite." --- HEHEHEHE


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 4, 2013)

"We've got a newborn that lives in the house so [we were] quite surprised,"
???
So??? ETA: Glad they saved his collection, but poor guy. Hope he's well insured.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 4, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> "We've got a newborn that lives in the house so [we were] quite surprised,"
> ???
> So??? ETA: Glad they saved his collection, but poor guy. Hope he's well insured.



yeah I was rather confused by that statement,what difference does a newborn make to a neighbour keeping snakes???? unless it's for food lol


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jul 4, 2013)

Poor guy how ever it was my only hope is that it weren't caused by heating equiptment for the reptiles it sead in the news article that two were loose and that the heat had cracked the glass. I gess that the reptiles are all ok and he was not there. My best wishes go to you with the rebuilding of your home and the homes for the reptiles. As for the people next door you may have not even known thay were there had there been no house fire so what's the big deal you an your family are completely safe . This is a shocking thing to happen and gess its a reminder to all off us keepers to make shoure all our heating equiptment is in good working order


----------



## MadKeen (Jul 5, 2013)

saintanger said:


> poor bloke, at least they saved the animals, but he lost his home.
> 
> here is a link from 7 news.
> Pythons, rodents plucked from Lidcombe house fire - Yahoo!7



The pythons were already at the side window when the fire was still at the kitchen area before the roof gave in. The neighbours had no idea he had snakes in the house (or rats/mice). He was a tenant of that house, nice guy. The owner couple came later to see the damage. It's a sub-divided lot and the family at the front house had a few young children including a little bub. The first instance the firey noticed the snakes was when one looked at the side of the house and saw two of them outside.

I've got videos lol.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 5, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I would imagine if the fire started at the reptile enclosures then the fire would have killed the snakes before anyone was alerted to the fire. I could be wrong but usually the place where it starts is the worst burning. Glad his reptiles a alive and well.


Yeah I didn't really look at it from a logical point of view....I recently moved into a very old house with dodgey wiring & I guess I was imagining the scenario to be by own.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Yeah I didn't really look at it from a logical point of view....I recently moved into a very old house with dodgey wiring & I guess I was imagining the scenario to be by own.


I guess smoke alarms are a good start but still does not help if you are not there. I wonder if they will bring out fire alarms that send a message to a mobile phone?


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 5, 2013)

Christ, last place I lived in, the real estate did install a smoke alarm but we couldn't bloody use the toaster without the alarm going off every time.


----------



## Wiganov (Jul 5, 2013)

"Giant pythons"? Oh, bless.


----------

